# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Question from Davesdad for the gentlemen on restaurant dress code

## davesmom

Well, it has been awhile since we were on island, so DD was asking if the gentlemen were expected to wear pants (linen type dress pants..not shorts..ok, stop laughing!)  in the evening in the fancier restaurants. Since I dont spend much time checking out the gentlemen, I leave it up to those who have been out and about lately. Things seem a bit less formal than they were but most restos are outdoors and it was pretty warm at night during our April visits; not sure about now.  Are there a lot of bugs at night?  Merci for your help!

----------


## sandypants

I guess whatever makes you comfortable…but we’re still laughing about why we each took up valuable suitcase room with one pair of long pants each last month that we never wore. Not that I was particularly looking, but I don’t recall seeing any men in long pants. Only dined inside once, downstairs at atelier robuchon. Although, they weren’t all that busy that night. We have told our daughter…no long pants! …when she asked what they should pack. To each their own, though! Have a wonderful trip!

----------


## cassidain

DM, there are shorts , and there are shorts. There are men who can bring off the latter and those who can't. There are those who think it's ok to wear the former and those who wouldn't think of it. 
Personally, I always wear long pants to dinner. And to mass. 
I assume that's perfectly clear?  :cool:

----------


## davesmom

> DM, there are shorts , and there are shorts. There are men who can bring off the latter and those who can't. There are those who think it's ok to wear the former and those who wouldn't think of it. 
> Personally, I always wear long pants to dinner. 
> I assume that's perfectly clear?



For sure!  (I was referring to knee length linen type shorts, to clarify.) Thank you for your views. Pants at night are the norm out here at restaurants unless you are dining informally, maybe by the beach, but it is usually cold or cool at night here. I tend to be a dressy person at night so that is why I asked, because beach resorts have different norms. At informal restaurants out here, pretty much everyone wears jeans, so that would not really apply in SBH…too warm! Thank you to everyone who replied

----------


## Cwater

Always a person choice.  The last time I brought long pants to Our happy place was in 1987.  
Enjoy!

----------


## TERP37

> Well, it has been awhile since we were on island, so DD was asking if the gentlemen were expected to wear pants (linen type dress pants..not shorts..ok, stop laughing!)  in the evening in the fancier restaurants. Since I don’t spend much time checking out the gentlemen, I leave it up to those who have been out and about lately. Things seem a bit less formal than they were but most restos are outdoors and it was pretty warm at night during our April visits; not sure about now.  Are there a lot of bugs at night?  Merci for your help!



its whatever you feel comfortable wearing-I personally do not bring long pants-each year I bring less and less clothing

----------


## cassidain

> . . . each year I bring less and less clothing



careful ! you could find yourself one day  at _that end_ of saline doing early morning yoga and such !  :cool:

----------


## Dennis

As has been mentioned here before. I dress to match the effort and beauty of my SO.

Sometimes that means linen pants.

----------


## cassidain

> There are men who can bring off the latter and those who can't.



a man-about-town who can bring off the latter

----------


## marybeth

> I dress to match the effort and beauty of my SO.




This is the correct answer!  :cool:

----------


## cec1

Thanks, Cass -- very kind!  (It was a stunning evening at re-opening of Le Guanahani.)

This thread is one that I've stayed out of, 'til now, because it generally presents a recurring issue that, IMO, has no correct answer.  Keep in mind, moreover, that the specific question from DD was whether ". . . gentlemen [are] expected to wear pants (linen type dress pants..not shorts..ok, stop laughing!) in the evening in the fancier restaurants."

Answering the question, thus, requires some identification of "fancy" restaurants.  I'd say (as examples) that Fouquet's, Robuchon (first floor), and some others qualify . . . whereas Eddy's, Santa Fe, and Le Repaire probably don't.  Even in the former, however, I do not believe that pants are expected.

The issue, for me, is best answered in the vein of responses from Mod Dennis and Marybeth -- dress to complement one's dining companion.  When that decision is not part of the equation, then dress to one's own standards (as Cass identified for himself) . . . being respectful of the venue's ambiance and personality.

In my own experience, more important than long pants or shorts, restaurant proprietors, hosts, wait staff, and bartenders care most, I believe, about whether I'm dressed appropriately (jeans and t-shirts don't make the cut at dinner) and how I treat them . . . whether with a smile, kind words, and courtesy.  (A tip for good service and food also is appreciated.)

----------


## cassidain

> . . . being respectful of the venue's ambiance and personality.
> )



Dennis, i believe your excellent point is a key element of determining the appropriateness of ones dress for any given establishment.

----------


## amyb

You are always in style when you show up with a smile.

To each his own freedom in selection of haberdashery.  The hosts welcome everybody. Once seated, really who knows what is below your waist and from what I have observed, no one really cares.

I love people watching, and the eyes and the smile when the masks come off say it all.

----------


## cassidain

> You are always in style when you show up with a smile.



there's some truth to that, Amy

not sure about the no one really cares part. a chic, well-dressed crowd is part of the desired ambiance in some of the island's nicer dining establishments  :cool:  imho

----------


## amyb

See much more casual attire on our limited outings. And we do not hit the high end restos as much now that we are long term visitors. So on that probably so.

Seeing many dinner guests in cargo shorts and tee shirts and baseball caps…a real lowering of traditional attire codes.  But hey, whatever makes you comfortable, it is your money and the restaurants are thrilled to have people dining out once again. I get it. I still like dressing for dinner.

----------


## cassidain

> I still like dressing for dinner.



+1

----------


## amyb

Him too.

----------


## cec1

Moi aussie . . . even if it's simply nice linen (including shorts!).

----------


## davesmom

> As has been mentioned here before. I dress to match the effort and beauty of my SO
> Sometimes that means linen pants.



Always an excellent choice, Dennis! :thumb up:

----------


## davesmom

> Moi aussie . . . even if it's simply nice linen (including shorts!).



Wonderful answer..and right!  Gentlemen look very nice in proper linen anything..just a personal opinion. Many nice choices in the shops on SBH, too!  Thank you for your opinion

----------


## NancySC

Baseball caps at dinner, taboo !

----------


## Blooming Magnolia

I love to dress for dinner. It is just a part of St. Barths to me.However I come from an area where everyone always dresses for dinner or just going to someones  house for cocktails.Just what I like  Everyone else can come how they are comfortable.

----------


## kent1994

> See much more casual attire on our limited outings. And we do not hit the high end restos as much now that we are long term visitors. So on that probably so.
> 
> Seeing many dinner guests in cargo shorts and tee shirts and baseball caps…a real lowering of traditional attire codes.  But hey, whatever makes you comfortable, it is your money and the restaurants are thrilled to have people dining out once again. I get it. I still like dressing for dinner.



Dinner on St. Barth's is always special. Tee shirts and baseball caps seem out of place.

----------


## davesmom

> I love to dress for dinner. It is just a part of St. Barths to me.However I come from an area where everyone always dresses for dinner or just going to someones  house for cocktails.Just what I like  Everyone else can come how they are comfortable.



Moi aussi!  At Le Guanahani last night there were not many people but the few guys had pants on. Linen or khaki type. No hats, bien sûr!

----------


## cassidain

> . . . but the few guys had pants on.



I hope so ! 
wasn't there a group called Men Without Pants a few years back ?  :cool:

----------


## Dennis

> I hope so ! 
> wasn't there a group called Men Without Pants a few years back ?



Hats, Cass...Hats.

----------


## cassidain

> Hats, Cass...Hats.



Dennis, do you think kilts stylish enough for sbh evenings on the town ?

Long kilt and tall socks cover all leg hair  :cool:

----------


## amyb

Note. The only plaid I have ever observed here was a Burberry umbrella.

----------


## elgreaux

> Note. The only plaid I have ever observed here was a Burberry umbrella.



what, you never saw David Henderson wearing his tartan plaid?

----------


## GramChop

> Note. The only plaid I have ever observed here was a Burberry umbrella.



WAIT! Sir Rod Stewart wasn’t donning plaid when you dined together (at the same restaurant) years ago?  :Wink:

----------


## amyb

No and no. Both gentlemen were  very gracious and friendly. Good memoriesthanks for reminding me.

----------


## Dennis

> Dennis, do you think kilts stylish enough for sbh evenings on the town ?
> 
> Long kilt and tall socks cover all leg hair



Id do it in a heartbeat.

----------


## TERP37

> careful ! you could find yourself one day  at _that end_ of saline doing early morning yoga and such !



 :tongue: --what a site that would be!!

----------

